# .
,   .    . .       .

----------


## SSBB

- .
   - .

----------


## Natasel

.  - ,   .     . 1 . 161  .  -      , ,    ,   ,    ,   ,     ,  . 30  .     -        " "?    , , ,    ,  ,     ( ).  ,     ,      ,      .



      .          N -5 <1>.  ,  ,     ,     , , ,     ,     .
===
.           ?
    20.06.2007 N 1843-      .  . 1        ,         ,    ,   100 000 .
            ,    ?               :
-  ;
-     ;
-  .
 ,         ,    ,  .             ,  100 000 .
===


 ,      ,        (. 143  ).  ,              -. ,     "" ,       .
==



     ,    - ,             ( ).   . 1 . 236  . ,             .
                      .  - . 2 . 10    15.12.2001 N 167-.
 ,           .
===


 ,       ,    ,    ,     .    ,       ,        .    . 5 . 1 . 208  . 209  .    . 217     ,   .  ,  ,    :
-           , , , ,     (   ,          ),  , ,      ,      (. 13);
-   , , ,           (  ),       (. 15);
- ,      ,        (. 17).
        .        -  .        ,    ,     ,  .     . 2 . 1 . 228  . ,         ,         .          ?            . 226  .                . 5  .         ,   . 228   (. 2 . 226  ).
  ,               . 228  . , ,    ,       ,      .  ,            . 230   <4>.

----------


## Natasel

. 2 . 1 . 228   ,   -   ,              .     ,             (   ),      .
===
        .?
   ?

----------

, ..                .,

----------

>

----------

,       .      ?

----------

> ?


,  ,      ,   .     .

----------


## Natasel

> ,  ,      ,   .     .


,     .  10000
10 76.5 10000
76.5 68  1300
68 51     1300
76.5 50   8700

----------

*Natasel*,   ,   .          ,    ,     .

----------

,

----------

,      -5,

----------


## elenah9

,    .      680 ..    2     ?

----------


## .



----------


## elenah9

!

----------


## nur0k

!
, ,      ,     ,    .   -.

----------

> ,     ,    .   -.


   ,     ,

----------

( ),        ,.

----------


## .



----------


## 2007

,   .

----------


## IRINA75

-       .      ,      .      - ?      2      ?

----------


## .



----------

, ,    ,          , ,     ?! 
         40- .
     ?
 )

----------


## .

-?

----------

> -?


  )

----------


## .

,       .  ,        ,        ?

----------

> ,       .  ,        ,        ?


,   )
, ,    )      ,      ,    30 ..,   40,    )) ))     ,    ,       ,   .    ,     -  ...     ,     (    )))    -  ) 
      ??

----------


## .

13% 
    ,   ,      3-,     ,    .
      ,        1000   ,

----------

> 13% 
>     ,   ,      3-,     ,    .
>       ,        1000   ,


,  , , )))      -    )))
     ?     3-?

----------


## .

,      2011 .      1   
    ,           ?

----------

> ,      2011 .      1   
>     ,           ?


     -    6 %,          -     ,   ))  ,    ,   ,   -      .

        -?       -        13 ?    + 1       -         ?

,  ,  ,    )

----------


## saigak

> ?


 :yes:

----------


## .

,        ,     .    - ?       ,    .           250 . .

----------


## 2007

> ?


      .        .      250 .    1000 .  ?        3  ...

----------


## saigak

> .


    ...     32      ,   -...

----------

,  !!!!
     ))

    2  -,          .
        ,   1  2013-        13%.   ?   ,   ,    ,      -    ))
    !!!

----------


## saigak

> 1  2013-        13%


.      250 ..

----------

!
          .
  .         156 000 .   ,     252 000,    18 000,     14 400.  284 400 .
     -,    . ,     ,     (  -)  : "!    13%    ?"
:       284 400   284 400 - 156 000 = 128 400 (  )?

----------


## mvf

284 400 - 250 000 (    3- )

----------

,.      34 400?

----------


## mvf

.

----------

!

----------


## saigak

> 284 400 - 250 000 (    3- )


   3- ,     .

----------


## dimaRTI

.       ,    10    300000 ., -5    250000.      800000 .,,    ,,?

----------


## mvf

:




> 3- ,     .

----------

!
,    !        .    ,          3 ,      .   .  ,     ,      3 . ,     . :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

250 ..   ?

----------


## ..

250 000= ?

----------

, .

----------


## ..

:Smilie:

----------

,     -.   /     ,     ,                . ..          .

----------


## .

?

----------

,     ?            3 ?   ,    ,      3 ?

----------


## .

> 3 ?



 ,    250 ?    ,

----------

,  3     ? :Smilie: 

  ,       ,  250 ..

----------


## .

, .
   2-3 ,    ?

----------


## ..

> ,       ,  250 ..


   ,    .     250 000=  .     .

----------

!  ,     )
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Lemke

> !  ,     )


       ,      ?
      :          (, )?
 ,  -      ,    ?   ?          ?   250  .

----------


## mvf

> ,      ?


.    , ,      .

      .

----------


## Roman188

,        250 .       ,        .             .         ? ( -   35    6 .)

----------


## Andyko

> 


,      



> ?

----------


## Roman188

3     ,   ?          -  .   )

----------


## echinaceabel

> 3     ,   ?


 ,       3 .

----------


## mvf

> ,       3 .


 ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


  (,   )     3 ,     -  3  (   ,  ),  .

----------


## mvf

> 


...   ...

----------


## mr_berr

.  :    ( )   01.12.2011     300 000 . 01.02.2012       ,    15% -.      ,   .        50 000 .           (..   )  300 000 .     (      )   2-3 .
1.      ?
2.     (   -,             )?
3.           .  ?
4.   -  ,    .  :   ,          ( ,      2-3 )?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 50 000 .


   ?



> 1.      ?


.   2,3,4  .

----------


## mr_berr

,      .
 ,       ?

----------


## .

.       .

----------


## mr_berr

,               (           ).
     ,       ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## mr_berr

.
 -         .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## mr_berr

!!!
   .        250 000,             ?  ,   2,3,4   68  :
2.     (   -,             )?
3.           .  ?
,     (15%  250 000=37500)  ,    ,        ,    .

4.   -  ,    .  :   ,          ( ,      2-3 )?

----------


## Snegoorka

!      . ()    .
1.        .?
2.      2  2013.?

----------


## mvf

1.

----------


## Snegoorka

. .    2?

----------

> !      . ()    .
> 1.        .?


,

----------


## mvf

> .    2?


, - 3-.

----------


## Snegoorka

Best regards, ,  !

----------


## Snegoorka

,  ? 31.05.2012.   ()    .     .       ..

----------


## mvf

> ,  ?


  .

----------


## .

> ()    .


            ?  :Wow:

----------


## Snegoorka

Best regards, ,   . 3        ,    ,  ,    . ,      .   -?

----------


## Snegoorka

,   ( )   (  .).              ..

----------


## .

-
   ,    ))
   - ?    .

----------


## Snegoorka

, .

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Snegoorka

. 2  3 ?

----------


## ..

> 2  3 ?


  .
     :



> 31.05.2012.   ()    .     .

----------


## Snegoorka

!

----------


## Teppel

29737  .       ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Teppel



----------

.
 .   (  . )         . ,   13%  (   )?
     ()   . )      .  ?   ?
            .  .?

 .

----------


## ..

> 13%


   .    .

----------


## saigak

> ()   . )

----------

!
,   ,        ? 
  ,      . 
  -           .  .,     ,         ,    -   .        . 
  200 .

----------


## mvf

> 


.

----------


## saigak

> .,     ,





> .


  ....    ....

----------


## mvf

> ....


... -   "" -   -, .

----------


## saigak

> -, .


?  ? :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

, - -   .

----------


## kazak_k

) 

      (  )    .     .   .  (   )

       .  (,   .   )   (  ,  )?      ?  ,      ?

   .    ,         )

----------


## ˸

> 


,

----------


## kazak_k

> 


    ""     ?)

       .       ( /  ),       . - (.1 . 14.1 ,  0,5-2.0 ),     (1,5 .)   .    ?

      ,      ?

----------


## saigak

> ,


  ...




> ?


   .

----------

15%           -   .                 ?
.

----------


## mvf

> ?


 .

----------

?  ,  ,      .          ?)

----------


## .

-,   ,     
 ,   ,    :Smilie:

----------

!!!       ? )))

----------


## .



----------

,   ,     13%,   2 ,      ,    .   :

1.      3-.
2.        .
3.             .

----------


## gnews

1. 
2..      -   .      



> 13%


,       (  )     .
3.  .

ps 2 - ,   .

----------

> ps 2 - ,   .


,   ,  2  ,   ,    ,  ,  3 .

----------


## mvf

1.  
2.  
3.

----------


## gnews

> 1.


 - ,   .

----------



----------


## masyndra

!
, ,      . ,          .     .   ?

----------


## .



----------


## masyndra

!

----------


## zemite

- . ,  2012 .     .     40 .,   .       , ,        . ,      2013    ,      ,     250 .?    ?   .    ( ) -  ?

----------


## mr.Bob

.
 .  ( ),        . ?
     ?

----------

> .
>  .  ( ),        . ?
>      ?


           .  - ,   .     . 1 . 161  .  -      , ,    ,   ,    ,   ,     ,  . 30  .     -        " "?    , , ,    ,  ,     ( ).  ,     ,      ,      .


       .

----------


## Andyko

" "?

----------


## mr.Bob

> .  - ,   .     . 1 . 161  .  -      , ,    ,   ,    ,   ,     ,  . 30  .     -        " "?    , , ,    ,  ,     ( ).  ,     ,      ,      .
> 
> 
>        .


, .
         ?

----------


## mr.Bob

> " "?


   -   ( / )    .

----------


## .

,     
     ,

----------


## Andyko

*mr.Bob*,     ?

----------


## mr.Bob

> *mr.Bob*,     ?


, .
      ,     -  ,  .
     .

----------


## saigak

*mr.Bob*,     ,       . .      .,       .

----------


## Chakwow

(  , , )      250        .       (       )?        ?             ?               ?      ? .

----------


## Larky

> 


...



> 


,   3- ...        ,             ...

----------

> ...
> 
> ,   3- ...        ,             ...



             250      ?          ?

           250       ?          ?                 ? .    ?

----------

**,    3 ,   250  ,    .        . ,  .

        . ?

----------


## Chakwow

,     3  ?
   ,          .   ?            .

----------

,       -.

   ,  ** .        .

----------


## Chakwow

,      .  ,     250   ?        3  ,            ,      ,                .

----------

250    3 .  3     

    -,      .      ,      ?

----------


## Chakwow

,        ?             )      ,   3       ????  .

----------

3    .    ,     3  ,     ,  ,     . ,

----------


## Chakwow

,     ?

----------

,   . ,     ( ,  - ),        ,

----------


## _50

> 


 :
1.  (.    28.02.2013 . N 03-11-11/88)
2.  (.    06.06.2013 N 03-11-11/164)
 . :Smilie:

----------


## kkatja

!
     -     .              ?
!

----------


## .

.        .

----------


## kkatja

*.*,   !

----------


## Roki

.      .    300 000 . 
            350 000.       .
, :
1)          13% ( 45500 .   ,  -      )?
 , :
1.1)              250 000 . (   ,                )?

1.2)       50 000 (       300 000 .)?
2)   -         ?
3)   (  )         ,          ?

----------


## saigak

.  1.2.  50 000,     . 
2.
3.  ,     ,  .     ,   .

----------


## Roki

.
      ,           ?  - ,     - .
      ,        ?

----------


## musicman_spb

,    ,    . 
      :      - .          ,       .     .

   ,     .    -      .      ( )       ?        .

                  ,       . 
     -  -  (,    -)?

 .

----------


## saigak

> ( )       ?


 




> .


 




> 


   .     .




> -  -  (,    -)?


,  .

----------


## musicman_spb

> .     .
> 
> 
> ,  .



    ,       .        ,     -   .    . ,      .  ,  -              .   ,       ,    ,      (   ).
    ,    !!! (       )

----------


## .

> - .


    ? - ?

----------


## musicman_spb

> ? - ?


 , , .       .  ,        ,                   -. 
     ,    ?       :Smilie: ? (   ,    )

----------


## .

*musicman_spb*, ,      ,    .          
         ,   
     ,    6%,     .  .

----------


## musicman_spb

> *musicman_spb*, ,      ,    .          
>          ,   
>      ,    6%,     .  .


     6% -    /    , ?   ,         ,        6%    .

 ,      .     (   ,           ). 

   6%,   +  -.      +  -   -   .         .

----------


## .

> 6% -    /    , ?



-   .   ,      ,      .

----------


## kkatja

> !
>      -     .              ?
> !


 !
    ,      .    ,           ,         ?

----------

> ,         ?

----------


## kkatja

**, !

----------


## Glyasse

!
    .    ,   -  200 . .    ,    .   .   . .      ,   .      .
 .  , ..   .

, ,      .         , .        ,   ?

----------


## saigak

> , .        ,   ?

----------


## Glyasse

*saigak*, !

----------


## umalmary76

,      6%   .         ( - )   (       ),   .                .      (      ,        10%     ,  90 %   ). ?    .     ? .

----------


## lenski

, ,           /        (, ,  12 ().

----------


## saigak

.           .

----------


## saigak

*umalmary76*,         ,      .

----------


## lightmaker-girl

,   .    ,      ,   -   13%  - -  ,  .     ?

----------


## ..

> -   13%  - -

----------


## lightmaker-girl

> 


.. . ,  ,  3     ?

----------


## 2007

> .. . ,  ,  3     ?


,         3

----------


## ..

.

----------


## Andrey22

*mvf*,  !          -?  , , , -  ?
     ?

----------


## .

,    . 
    ))

----------


## Andrey22

*.*,  ,   ,      :Redface:

----------


## .

? ))         .    . 
   ,

----------


## Andrey22

.   .  ,  ,  ,     .

----------


## .

*Andrey22*,  ,              -?        ?    ?  :Frown:

----------


## gnews

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...D0%B2%D0%B0_30
http://mvf.klerk.ru/dog/kp.htm

----------


## Andrey22

!!!

----------


## Andrey22

*gnews*, 



> -   .      
> 
>  13%
> ,       (  )     .


    ? 
     -,    ,        ?

----------


## .

> ?


     ( )  




> -,    ,        ?

----------


## KateMoss

! 
 .    (-18%)    (-18%),     . (  300 000 .). ,     -18%,    .            .
 !!!

----------

> .


    .  18%    .       (,   .)  ,     
., , ?  ?

----------


## 2007

> (-18%),     .


 .) ,           .

----------


## saigak

> .)


    ...   -....   ,  ...    18% .

----------


## KateMoss

> ., , ?  ?


,   .
,         ?

----------


## KateMoss

> .) ,           .


      .       "". (,  ))

----------


## 2007

> ?



+

----------


## Kozuli

, - , ,   ?    ,     13% ?        ?

----------


## .

> ?


        3-

----------

.       60 ,    ?      ??

----------


## 2007

> ?      ??


   .

----------

,    ,   ,    250..,      .

----------


## gnews

> 60 ,    ?





> ,   ,    250..,      .


** ,         . 
         .      .

  ,      3       ,   -    ,       250 .         . 
 ,            .

----------

.         .     - . 
    250000  -       ,   .  -       3 ?    ,    ,          ?         .  .

----------


## gnews

> 


     .221 .

----------


## MariaVU

*.*, 



> ( )


, ,   ?       .    ,     (100000),   13%, .. 87000?    13000  ?

----------


## .

.       .

----------


## MariaVU

> .       .


-,       ,  -,   .    .
 !  :Smilie:

----------


## MariaVU

2-    1400?

----------

!
 .   ,    ( 6%).
1.    %      ,       ,    (  , ..)          -?...
2.   -    ( ),     ( = 10)    .:      ()       ()    2019       ? ,       -,      13%,  ,..     ,  ?        ?

  ,..  .
!!!

----------

:Dezl:   ,-     .

----------


## gnews

2.



> :      ()       ()


.




> 2019       ?


. 
  ,      .





> ,       -,      13%,  ,..     ,  ?


       . 
       3-,     3 .

----------


## .

> %      ,       ,


  .        ?     ?

----------

-    .      ,  -12, . ,     , ,        (),   ,, ...      .    ,     ..

----------


## gnews

> ,  -12,


     ,     3,                   0.

PS
  ,      ,      ?

----------

> ,     3,


   ?

----------


## gnews

> ?


  ?

----------

